# What is the best cover for Filter intake (AC20) ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi

I have upgrated my filter for my 10Gl tank to AC20 a few weeks ago. Today durring the tank / filter clean up and watter change I discover 3 cherry shrimps (still alive) living ander filter compartment. I have placed small peace of sponge inside the intake part that sucks the watter but I'm wondering if there are any better ways to cover this part and still get the filtration ?

Thanks


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The sponge works by slowing down current and if a good option, but looks slightly bad. You could put a bit of fine mesh over the intake holes and tie it on.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

a AQ sponge over the intake acts as a pre filter too. I don't have any issues with flow for the most part. And by the time I do it's time to clean it anyways.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Sponge is a good idea and I usually cover the sponge with a bit of moss, doesn't affect the flow either.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> Hi
> 
> I have upgrated my filter for my 10Gl tank to AC20 a few weeks ago. Today durring the tank / filter clean up and watter change I discover 3 cherry shrimps (still alive) living ander filter compartment. I have placed small peace of sponge inside the intake part that sucks the watter but I'm wondering if there are any better ways to cover this part and still get the filtration ?
> 
> Thanks


As mentioned before pantyhose over the intake works well and you will know when to clean it as you can tell by the reduced flow. Sponge works good or a NEW green scrub pad or remove the green pad off of a NEW yellow/green scrub pad works. I used both the sponge and the green pad methods without any issues for months tho I use the sponge now as it is easier for me to clean.

With the pantyhose you want the toe section. Just make sure if you take one off the wife that you get both as I've heard stories of some guys using one of the pantyhose and the gf/wife asking what happened to the other one and the guy sweat beading. LOL


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

+1 for the AquaClear sponge, I use the AquaClear 30 sponge on my AquaClear 50. You get three of them but they also make great algae scrubbers. All you have to do is cut into them enough for the intake to go in.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I use this in my tank.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754089&lmdn=Fish (USD pricing mind you on that site)

I take a piece of filter out and wrap it around the intake and trim off the excess. I use a rubber band to hole the sponge in place. Any extra sponge I use it for DIY sponge filters or stuff some of it into the AC20 for extra biomedia.


----------

